# Facebook Reviews - Help Request!



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi folks, 
As many of you know I had to shut down my online store last year and with that came a loss of all the reviews. While that sucked, they were all product reviews which no longer (fortunately) applied. I have literally hundreds of very positive emails and PMs from customers over the years but no online reviews of our services and I believe that this surely doesn't help me. Since way before the store even became a thing I had been wanting to get reviews for my business online but I never found a platform for this to happen. Facebook offers a review system but I could never get it to work...._well_.....until today! And this brings me to the point of this post...... 

I'm asking, that if you have the ability to add a review, or even just rate my business on some level (sharpening/repair/upgrades/rehandles/Martell knives/etc), I'd _*greatly appreciate*_ this. :cool2:



https://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeSharpening/reviews/



Thanks for your consideration!

Dave


----------



## Matus (Feb 17, 2017)

There you go Dave  I hope that I will soon be able to give you a second review


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks Matus!


----------



## larrybard (Feb 17, 2017)

Done


----------



## brianh (Feb 17, 2017)

Boom. Me too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2017)

You guys are awesome - thanks!


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 17, 2017)

So are you Dave. You've always been so generous with information and advice. Sometimes, you're supposed to "vote with your wallet" . Thanks to you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2017)

I appreciate that Mike, thanks.


----------



## panda (Feb 18, 2017)

speaking of service, do you have time to do a k-sab tweakage? i think it has a lot of potential, but needs some work done for me to even want to use it, in stock form it is quiet uncomfortable.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who contributed a review, the help is very much appreciated!


----------

